# what are some basic guidelines to growing some good bud



## tallslim (Feb 17, 2005)

what are some good tips to know in order to obtain a successful harvest.  Just basic info like, how much water to feed to adding fertilizer after a certain period of time.


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 21, 2005)

KISS is the best way to keep it.


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 21, 2005)

Keep It Simple Stupid


 water once a week and fert. 1 time a week


----------



## tallslim (Feb 22, 2005)

thanks Cincy


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 22, 2005)

Good Luck And Happy Growing


----------

